# Scottish Fold / SF Munchkin wanted!



## [email protected]_cat_lady (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello!

I am looking for a Scottish Fold or Scottish Fold Munchkin cat - without much sucess 

Does anyone have any idea where I could find one?

Thank you! 

Sam


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

There isn't any rescues in the UK that deal with those breeds of cats only that I know of, your best bet is trying breed rescues that take in lots of different breeds of cats. I don't know of any rescues that have one of those breeds in yet but I would keep an eye these rescue sites because they may get one in

Pasty at Rushden Persian Rescue she has a load of la perms in at the moment if you would be interested in that that breed of cat.

Pauline HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

Pauline St Francis Persian Rescue

Sherry [email protected]

Jan Home

Home - Persian And Exotic Cat Rescue

The London Persian Rescue Centre: Rescuing Persian cats and pedigree cats, and finding suitable homes

Chapelhouse Persian and Pedigree Cat Rescue

Southern British Shorthair Cat Club


----------

